# קרדיטים 19.12.12



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

קרדיטים 19.12.12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למרות שעוררתי אצל חלק מהגולשים בפורם התנגדות החלטתי לתת טעימה מתוך הקרדיטים שיש ברשותי.
שהרי אני אם הכלה ומרבית הידע נמצא אצל הבת והחתן שאינם גולשים בפורמים של תפוז. 

את החתונה כולה ארגנו הזוג הצעיר *יערה וטל.*
יערה היא מעצבת גרפית ומעצבת חלונות הראווה של רשת topshop  
טל עורך דין. 
הזוג ביחד כבר שש וחצי שנים. 

שניהם לא נולדו עם כפית זהב בפה. כלום לא הוגש להם על מגש של כסף.
שניהם צעירים חרוצים שעובדים 7 ימים בשבוע (כולל שישי שבת)
דבר בחתונה לא היה חריג בהוצאותיו. (למעט השמלה והאיפור)
בחתונה נכחו 450 אורחים.

אני מודה למנהלי הפורם 
ולכל מי שפרגן ותמך. 

מאחלת *מזל טוב* לכל הזוגות הנישאים.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
בהצלחה *
תפו

יוצאת לדרך...


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במאי האחרון קיבל טל את רישיון עורך הדין לאחר שסיים את כל מבחני הלשכה.

בשובו מירושלים יצאו השניים לחגוג באינטימיות כשבכיסו טבעת האירוסין שהוא מחזיק כבר מספר חודשים.
אלא שהשעה הייתה מאוחרת מאוד והיא הייתה מותשת וחסרת סבלנות ובקשה לשוב הביתה.

כשהגיעו הביתה חיכתה לו על הכר הטבעת שהיא רכשה לו כשי לקבלת התואר והרישיון.
בתוך שניות שלף מהכיס את טבעת האירוסין והציע לה נישואין. 

ב23:30 שמעתי צעקות שמחה מהקומה השנייה תוך מרוץ במדרגות היורדות אלינו:
"אמא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מתחתנת" (הגיע הזמן אמרתי לעצמי... כל כך הרבה שנים הם ביחד.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הבית התעורר לחיים...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נשלפתי מהמיטה הוצאנו יין וחגגנו עד אחרי חצות.
מכאן יצאו הצעירים לביתו של טל, לשתף אותם בבשורה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אמא שלו נשמה לרווחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (היא חיכתה לרגע הזה הרבה יותר ממני.)


הנה נבנית לה משפחה חדשה.


----------



## bluestvixen (1/1/13)

דומה לטבעת שלי! 
רק ששלי מזהב לבן


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/1/13)

כייף


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טבעת האירוסין היא של *קרן וולף.*

טבעות הנישואין:
נרכשו בחנות ברחוב אלנבי ת"א שם נרכשה גם *טבעת החותם *
שהעניקה לטל כמתנה לסיום מבחני לשכת עורכי הדין.


----------



## ronitvas (30/12/12)

טבעות מקסימות


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)




----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

גן האירועים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחר חיפוש ושוטטות בן גני ארועים שונים באזור תל אביב והשרון
תוך התחשבות במרחקים שנדרשים אורחינו לעבוד נבחר:
*
הבאר של סבא. *


עיצוב המקום לאירוע כולל הכנת הפריטים הקטנים: הפליסמנטים, התוויות למספרי השולחנות, 
החותמת שליוותה את כל החתונה משלב save the date  ההזמנות,  עיצוב האולם הפריטים על השולחנות ומסביב
(לא כולל סידור הפרחים) נעשו על ידי הכלה.


----------



## Bizhi (29/12/12)

וואוווווווווו  
מדליק!!!!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תודה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/12/12)

נראה מקסים! 
ממשיכה לקרוא בשקיקה. נראה שאני בהחלט הולכת לאהוב את העיצוב של החתונה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תודה 
הבאר העלו תמונות רבות של העיצוב בפייסבוק שלהם.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היו  רבים שהוזמנו על ידם להתרשמות בערב שלנו.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

קיטרינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *
טעם וצבע.*

לאחר טעימות של 7 מבני המשפחה נבחר תפריט שקצר שבחים מכל אורחי החתונה.(חששתי, מודה)


האוכל שהוגש מ*סיום החופה ועד 03:00 לפנות בקר*. ענה על כל הציפיות ויותר. 


בשעתיים האחרונות נצבו לצד האוכל
דוכני לחמניות ביס + המבורגרים וצ'יפס.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



דוכן גלידה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הבר החם והבר הקר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היו פתוחים מ 7:00  ועד לרגע הסיום. 

בקבלת הפנים היו מיני פתיח מעולים. הכל הוגש בטוב טעם ובעיקר לא חסר דבר.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *לוגו *שהוצג כחותמת דיו ליווה את האירוע כולו. 

את ההזמנה הגתה ויזמה הכלה. טכנית סייע לה חבר למקצוע. 

*ההזמנה הייתה מודפסת על בד. *
הזוג רכש בנחלת בנימין בדים מצבעים שונים, הם נתפרו בגודל של 30X30 והדפסת ההזמנה נעשתה עליהם.

להזמנה נתווספו אישור הגעה ומפה. על כולם ועל מעטפות הניר- מעטפות חומות (של פיצוחים) הייתה מוטבעת:
*חותמת הלוגו של החתונה. *


----------



## Bobbachka (29/12/12)

וואו! 
אפשר לדעת פרטים?
מי גזר את הבתים?
איפה הודפסו ההזמנות?


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

כל הפרטים אצל הבת שלי 
אברר כרגע מה היא יכולה לשתף היות שזו יצירה משותפת שלה ושל עמית למקצוע 
אני חייבת לקבל הסכמה בבקשה. 

עדיף במסרים.


----------



## m a y a n a (29/12/12)

אפשר עוד תמונה של ההזמנה? 
כשכל חלק בנפרד. ממש יפה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

סליחה שאני צלמת גרועה.
מיד אצלם גם את החלק הנוסף.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

התצלום באור לא ראוי אני מתנצלת שזה נעשה בחופזה.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

צד שני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האור בחדש מציג את זה "דהוי"
אבל זה ממש לא.

תודה לך


----------



## yael rosen (29/12/12)

מההזמנות היפות שראיתי בארץ 
כל הכבוד!
מתה על כך שאנשים עושים לבד את הדברים האלו - בטח ובטח כשזאת התוצאה - שאפו!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

תודה רבה.


----------



## lanit (30/12/12)

וואו! איזו השקעה! יצא מהמם


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)




----------



## DIVUNE (30/12/12)

הזמנה מהממת! איזה רעיון!!! 
ממש כמו בבלוגים של כלות בחו"ל....
שאפו! פשוט מהמם!
אני מאמינה שההזמנה היא אחד החלקים החשובים בחתונה, הלוואי והייתי מוזמנת ככה לכל החתונות!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

תודה לך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אכן אנשים התקשרו לאחר קבלת הזמנה...


----------



## simplicity83 (1/1/13)

איזה יופי! 
ההזמנות פשוט מהממות, רעיון מעולה ואחלה ביצוע  
אני לגמרי בעד הזמנות מושקעות ומקוריות שמתאימות ליתר הסגנון בחתונה!

וכמובן ששגיא וטלי אלופים, גם אני לקחתי אותם והייתי מרוצה בטירוף.
עוד לא ראיתי כלה אחת שיצאה פחות ממושלמת תחת ידיהם.
או כמו שאמרתי להם- חבל שאין לי אותם איתי כל יום בבוקר... 
כבר סגרתי עם שגיא שביום שאני זוכה בלוטו, הם עוברים לגור אצלי  

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/1/13)

אז נעשה קומונה! 
כי כולנו בבית חושבים כמוך.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

בגדי החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגדי החתן נרכשו ב*זארה.*
הוא נעל נעלי אלדו.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

שמלת הכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמלת הכלה נרכשה בסטודיו של *ג'ני פקהם בלונדון.*

סקר השוק היה מייגע. יערה ואני הגענו אל חנויות המעצבים בארץ עם תמונת השמלה של ג'ני פקהם ובקשנו לתפור. 
כולם הדגישו שהתפירה *להשכרה בלבד*. 
הסכומים שהוצעו לנו החלו מ 15,000 שקל.

בשלב מסוים סגרנו חוזה על שמלה ויצאנו לדרך. אחרי חודש הגענו למדידה ראשונה. 
בתי יצאה משם בתחושה רעה ולא שתפה אותי. א
אחרי שבועיים של דמעות מתחת לכרית והתלבטות קשה באה ושתפה גם אותנו.
ואני שידעתי מי היא הבת שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפילו לא ניסיתי לשכנע אותה שהשמלה שלנו כאן תהייה מקסימה... 

לא רק בגלל שתינו אוהבות את לונדון וחוזרות אליה יחד שוב ושוב... 
החלטנו לטוס ולרכוש את השמלה הספציפית. 

תאמנו פגישה בסטודיו שכבר הכיר את הכלה מחילופי מילים של חודשים ממושכים. 
וטסנו ב"שושו" ללונדון לשבוע כייף ושכרון חושים.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

לונדון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יומיים לאחר שהחלטנו לטוס, נחתנו נרגשות ומאושרות.. 
הבקר הראשון נפתח כמובן בסטודיו. 

בצהרי היום יצאנו מהסטודיו להוטות מאושר אל הקור הלונדוני עם שמלת כלה
שטיילה איתנו בין רחובות לונדון עד שובינו  לעת ערב אל המלון

*זה היה יום מאוד מרגש.*


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

נחיתה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בשובנו מחו"ל נסענו למעצבת וספרנו לה שלמרות ששמלת הכלה שתפרה לנו כבר מוכנה הבאנו את השמלה המיוחלת מלונדון. 
(היא לא ממש הופתעה) 

המעצבת הנפלאה קבלה את זה בהבנה כי היא למדה עד כמה נחושה הכלה ויודעת מה היא רוצה.
שילמנו את כל מה שנדרש על פי החוזה (היא הלכה לקראינו) 


מכפלת נוספת לשמלת הכלה נעשתה כבר בארץ אצל תופרת - אישה מקסימה בשם *אהובה* 
היא מקצועית  ונהדרת- קיצרה והצרה את כל פרטי הלבוש הרבים של כל הגברים גם במשפחת החתן. 
ואני ממליצה עליה בחום.


----------



## m a y a n a (29/12/12)

אז לא השתמשתם בכללבשמלה השניה? 
גם לא כהחלפה לריקודים?


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

שלמנו 60% למרות שבחוזה היה רשום 70% דמי ביטול
והשמלה בכל מקרה היתה להשכרה!

סליחה שאני אומרת: אף שמלה לא היתה יכולה להחליף לבת שלי את השמלה הזו
היא חלמה עליה. נשמה אותה. הרגישה בתוכה מלכה. אפילו נעלי העקב לא כאבו לה מרוב אושר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנשי המקצוע שפגשו אותה ביום ההכנות אמרו שלא ראו דבר כזה גם כשהם רואים מאות שמלות בשנה.

אנשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










כאשר ראו אותה בקבלת הפנים. 

הטוטל לוק עם הנעלים האדומות, (ללא זר)  האיפור והשיער בתוך נפש של מעצבת שיודעת בדיוק מה היא רוצה 
עשו את הכל.

היא הלבישה גם אותי. (תמיד לא רק בחתונה).

תודה.


----------



## m a y a n a (29/12/12)

האמת שאני יכולה להבין 
כנראה שגם אני הייתי משלמת אם הייתי יודעת שרק זה יכול לגרום לי אושר עילאי.

אגב, התמונות זה התמונות של הצלם או שאילו שלכן?


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

ציינתי מספר פעמים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שזה אייפון או מצלמת חובבים כי התמונות של רונן בויידק תגענה רק בעוד 3 חודשים.

אני סמכת עליו מאוד. הוא הציג לנו אלבומים מעלפים


----------



## Bobbachka (29/12/12)

שלושה חודשים!? 
הייתי כוססת לעצמי את כל הציפורניים בציפייה לתמונות


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

כל דקת המתנה 
משתלמת.


----------



## Olga1986 (29/12/12)

אני הייתי שוקלת לכסוס גם לצלם את הציפורניים : 
שמעתי שהוא מאוד מוכשר, אבל שלשה חודשים זה באמת המון. מקווה שתהיה הפתעה נעימה ותקבלו את התמונות מוקדם מהצפוי.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

אין לנו בעיה לחכות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השמחה והעונג שמציפים אותנו
עושים לנו רק טוב.

הם חיים איתנו (כבר 6.5 שנים)
ואנו נהנים מהם בכל יום מחדש.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

עליונית הכלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את העליונית עיצבה הכלה.

הפרווה הסינתטית נרכשה באיבי. הבד בנחלת בנימין, 
יחד אתם נסעה לתופרת מקצועית ברשל"צ והרי לפניכם המוגמר.

העליונית ליוותה אותה במשך כל היום מרגע צאתה מהמלון לצילומים ועד לקבלת הפנים כולל.

היא הסירה אותו לפני החופה. 
הוסיפה הינומה (כמובן) של המעצבת אווה על קנרש
 ועליונית פרווה קטנטנה ללא שרוולים שנרכשה באיבי.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

ומכאן


----------



## Bobbachka (29/12/12)

סליחה על השאלה הקטנונית... 
השמלה הייתה עם מחוך כלשהו או שהבת שלך לבשה חזיה?


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

חזיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חזיה *ללא ריפוד*. קנתה באינטימה.
אין לה מחוך היא פשוט רזונת.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)




----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

נעלי כלה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





נעלי הכלה היו *אדומות.*

זמן קצר לאחר שהתחלנו להכין את החתונה
התעוררתי מחלום בו ראיתי את הבת שלי צועדת אל החופה - *כלה בנעלים אדומות.*
מיד שתפתי אותה בבקשה… 

ואכן הבת נעלה נעלים אדומות של *סטיב מאדן* שרכשנו בקניון רמת אביב. 
הנעליים עלו 300 שקל

הכלה לא החליפה לנעליים למרות שרכשה זוג נוסף לריקודים.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצמיד של הכלה הוא בעצם שרשרת וינטג' עדינה שקבלה "הסבה" לצמיד. ויצרה מראה של צמיד דק משובץ אבנים.
הסיכה לשיער היא סיכת בגד שקבלה הסבה לסיכת שיער. - חברה שלה, מעצבת תכשיטים הלחימה אל הסיכה מסרקון.

אלו כמו גם הצמיד והעגילים שלי נרכשו *בtopshop  *לונדון וכולם במחירים סבירים.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

מסיבת הרווקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היתה טיסה של 5 ימים לאמסטרדם.
8 גברברים לקחו את החתן לדירה שכורה ועשו את זמנם בכייף גדול.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

מסיבת הרווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שי שבת משותף עם הבנות על שעשועונים
משחקים ושאר צחוקים.
שינה משותפת - מסיבת פיג'מות

למחרת _ ארוחת בקר בנמל ופינוקים בספא *כולה *- מניקור ופדיקור משותפים.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

עיצוב שיער ואיפור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *
שגיא דהרי וטלי פאוור*

שהגיעו למלון בו הייתה הכלה עם חברתה לילה קודם. 

השניים גם איפרו וסרקו במלון את אמהות החתן ולכלה. 
התוצר: קלע לטעם ולדרישות של כולנו


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

צלמים ושות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *קשקושים לרחבה:*
דרום תל אביב. 

*צלם:*
רונן בויידק. מקצועי מעולה. הגיע עם שני עוזרים.
ליווה אותנו מ 11:00 בבקר במלון עד למחרת עם שחר עת עזבנו את גן האירועים

*צלם וידאו:*
שי חזן גם לשי היו 2 עוזרים

*מוזיקה:*
פונגי 

*רב*
אריה לוין.
מומלץ מאוד. 

*תא צילום:*
Facebooth
עלות 2300 שקל כולל 3 סירטונים. 

*מלון: *
הוטל מונטיפיורי ת"א


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

שיר החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *שיר של יום חולין*.

אילנית 
מילים: רחל שפירא
לחן: יאיר רוזנבלום




אם יש לי מיתרים הם מתנגנים ברטט 
אם יש בי דאגה היא חשופה כמעט 
אם יש בי אהבה היא תאמר בשקט 
אם יש לי שורשים הם מתארכים לאט 

אתה רואה כיצד פתאום עובר בי רעד 
הרוח משנה תכופות את כיוונה 
ניסינו לעזוב אבל אני יודעת 
אנחנו נשארים שנה אחר שנה 

בחדרים שלך השמש משרטטת 
קוים ורצועות של אור על הכתלים 
אני למענך כל בוקר מלקטת 
פרטים קטנים, שמחות קטנות של יום חולין 

האם אתה משיב, האם אתה עונה לי 
אולי באזנך הולמים גם שאוני 
אולי אתה מקשיב, אולי אתה דומה לי 
הן בפניך משתקפים פתאום פני 

אם יש לי מיתרים הם מתנגנים ברטט... 

יום החולין הזה הוא יום שיש בו חסד 
ובחסדו שורות אליך נכתבות 
קח את ידי עכשיו עשני מפוייסת 
ביום חולין כזה דרכינו מצטלבות 


בביצוע אילנית


----------



## Olga1986 (29/12/12)

בחירה מיוחדת ומקסימה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/12/12)

מאד אוהבת את הבחירה 
שיר מקסים!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

גם אני סבורה כך. תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (29/12/12)

גם אני מתמוגגת מהבחירה!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תם ולא נשלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חלפו שבוע וחצי מיום החתונה. תמונות וסרט יגיעו רק בעוד 3 חודשים.
התצלומים שהובאו כאן צולמו לרוב בניידים או מצלמות חובבים.
הזוג הצעיר חזר לשגרה ויצא לירח דבש רק בקיץ.

יום החתונה וערב החתונה חלפו כמתוכנן. 
הספקים שנבחרו ענו לציפיות. 
תא הצילום, המוסיקה והמשקאות שהוספנו לשמחה תרמו מאוד. 
לא הוקרנו סרטי ודאו, לא היו נאומים ולא זמרים אורחים
המסיבה הייתה שלנו ושל אורחינו בשמחה ואהבה גדולה.

אני מאחלת *לזוג שלנו ולכל הזוגות הנישאים *:
חיים מאושרים ויותר מכל שיתגשמו *החלומות המשותפים.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

מזמינה אתכם לחלוק עמי את הרשומה הבאה: אחרי שנשברה הכוס.
ומתנצלת בפני כל מי שראה את עצמו נפגע מבלי שהיתה לי כל כוונה שכזו.


*תודה לכולם. *
מאחלת לכולנו רק טוב.
תפו.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/12/12)

מזלטוב! 
מאחלת לכם המון אושר ושמחה בשביל הבת שלך שהיא קיבלה את השמלה שרצתה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

תודה לך פרבולה


----------



## ronitvas (30/12/12)

ריקי 
שמחה מאוד שחזרת לשתף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הקרדיטים מקסימים ואשמח לראות גם תמונות מקצועיות.
את וביתך נראות נפלא!!!
מאחלת לך ולזוג הצעיר, חיים מאושרים ושמחים. המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

תודה לך מכל הלב


----------



## גיזמה (29/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
קצרים ולעניין, תענוג לקרוא. 
הבת שלך יפיפיה ונראה שהיה לכם אירוע נפלא.
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (29/12/12)

תודה גדולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
על המילים החמות.


----------



## shirpan (29/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים ונראה שהיה ממש כיף 
אני בטוחה שהתרגשת ממש!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

גם כאשר התרגשתי 
אני תמיד מפוקסת!
הכל תיקתק וזה היה כייף גדול.
רחפתי משמחה ומהמשובים של כל מי שרק שלח מייל אמר או צלצל.






תודה


----------



## hillala8 (29/12/12)

קרדיטים יפים ומעוררי השראה! 
נכון שלא תמיד הסכמתי עם דרך ההתבטאות כאן בפורום, אבל חייבת לציין שניכרת הרבה חשיבה ויצירתיות בכל עיצוב החתונה שבאמת נראת מקסימה. אהבתי במיוחד את מה ביתך הכינה בעצמה, אלו תמיד דברים שוביפים אופי לאירוע.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

מוקירה אותך על המילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה


----------



## DIVUNE (30/12/12)

עוד לפני שאני קוראת את הקרדיטים - חייבת לומר 
אני לא מבינה את הצורך שלך להסביר שהם עובדים קשה. 
גם אם הם נולדו עם כפית של זהב - למי אכפת? מי שיוצאות לו העיניים מקנאה, הן יצאו לו גם אם מדובר באנשים שעובדים קשה וגם אם לא. 
מי שלא יכול לשמוח בשמחת אחרים - הוא צר עין ויש לו בעיות. 

ממה שראיתי עד עכשיו (השמלה מעוררת הקנאה של ג'ני פקהאם, לדוגמה) - אני מקנאה מאוד בבת שלך  אבל לא קנאה רעה כמובן. 
תשכחי מהערות זדוניות שקראת פה ותשמחי בשמחתך !!! 

ועכשיו אני הולכת ליהנות מהקרדיטים


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

היות שאני חושבת כמוך
לא נכנסתי לעימותים ולא הגבתי לאותן הערות. 

תודה לך.
מקווה שמי שזה מופנה אליו יקרא ויפנים שזה באמת היה מיותר. חבל.

יום מקסים.


----------



## hila218 (30/12/12)

אין מילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
חתונה מהסרטים. הכל אבל הכל מוקפד ומושלם. ממש לטעמי..
שיהיה להם רק אושר ובריאות.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/12/12)

תודה רבה.


----------



## YGIM (1/1/13)

איזה יופי! מזל טוב! קלטתי את הכלה... 
הטבעת, ג'ני פקהאם... 
טוב, זה ברור... מעריצה (את הסטייל?) של קייט מידלטון!
גם אני!
בכל מקרה הכל מדהים, המון מזל טוב!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/1/13)

נעים לדעת שיש מי שמעריך 
מזל טוב גם לך.


----------



## Shani59 (1/1/13)

איזה קרדיטים מדהימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השמלה הייתה מושלמת והבת שלך נראתה מדהים.
בכלל, נראה שהייתה חתונה מהחלומות, מאחלת לעצמי חתונה כזו

בהצלחה והרבה אושר!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (2/1/13)

אכן היה קרוב למושלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאחלת לך חתונה בדיוק כמו שהלב שלך מבקש.
תאמיני לי שאפשר. לא צריך להיות עשירים
רק להקשיב ללב וללכת עם האמת עד הסוף.


בהצלחה ותודה לך.


----------

